# Blisters on tummy



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi, two days ago I noticed 2-3 boils on Queen's lower belly. To day it looks like area of 2 inches with small blisters -looks full with puss. Any ideas? I thought of food allergy, but maybe it is something else.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

not sure exactly w/out seeing a pic...but this past spring my dog had a terrible rash from arm pits down into her groin area that had spots like that,or at least from the sounds of it they were the same, and it was some kind of allergy. Vet tried antibiotic because of the "puss" like stuff thought infection, but nope it was not. Seeing as that wasn't working they said to try giving benydryl 1mg per lb 3x a day, wash affected areas w/ an oatmeal wash and apply cortosone cream. This helped alot. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## specsgirl (Oct 14, 2010)

My initial thought was a staph infection. It's pretty common in puppies and should go away on it's own but sometimes it doesn't and needs antibiotics to help clear it up. Again as the others have said, without photos it's pretty much a shot in the dark at what it could be.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

I will try to take a photo, but can't in the moment, my camera is broken. 
As about benidryl, I can't find it in my country. We have claritin - did someone use it?

Edit: took a not very good picture


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

No one has seen something like this?


----------

